# Solved: net send question



## carlo_scute (May 13, 2005)

is there a net send command in dos to send a flood of messages?
my friend sent me a never ending flood of messages using net send.
thanks!


----------



## Covenant (Apr 2, 2004)

The only way that I know to do this would be to write a file to repeat the command...,but there is no "net send" command that lasts indeterminably such as the "ping -t" command.


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

It could be done very easily in a batch file:


:loop
net send
goto loop


The result is a neverending stream of netsends. 

I wouldn't do it to your friends though, at least is you intend to keep them as your friends...


----------



## -=ZeroHour=- (Aug 22, 2005)

yeah.. just don't mistakenly send it to the entire network.. 
one guy did that where i worked.. he was let go shortly after that.


----------



## carlo_scute (May 13, 2005)

thanks!


----------

